# Homeland



## Padawan (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube, es ist nicht so passend in das Unterforum Kino und Film.
Weis jemand wann die Serie Homeland wieder anfängt?

Viele Grüße
Padawan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Januar 2015)

Hi,


Padawan hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube, es ist nicht so passend in das Unterforum Kino und Film.


Warum schreibst du das Thema dann in das Forum? 
Ich denke das kann man hier schon lassen.

Zu deiner Frage, ich glaub die 5 Staffel wurde in Deutschland bisher noch nicht mal gekauft. Im Netz findet man dazu nur das Showtime die neue Staffel ausstrahlen wird.


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Januar 2015)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.fernsehserien.de/homeland


----------



## Padawan (19. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Homeland lief ja  bis Staffel 3 bei Sat1. Die frage war eigl. in der Richtung gemeint, wann es im "free"-TV anfängt.


----------

